# Xmg u700



## a12345678901112 (12. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich möchte mein Laptop verkaufen für 1780€...
Es ist noch nicht der Endpreis sie können mir auch Preisvorschläge schicken.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeige...-u700/66560686


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2012)

Der Link geht nicht, und bei der Gelegenheit vlt. auch mal die techn. Daten nennen - die Notebooks von Schenker kann man ja idR auch mit unterschiedlichen Komponenten bestücken.


----------



## a12345678901112 (12. Juni 2012)

Hier ist der neue Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/high-end-notebook-xmg-u700/66777305

Ich weiß nicht was man dazu noch sagen kann außer das man noch einen besseren cpu, bis zu 24gb RAM und noch eine dritte Festplatte einbauen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte zB die GRafikkarte, denn das XMG U700 gibt es ja u.a. auch mit "nur" einer GTX 460m usw.  

Aber im Link man es ja


----------

